# Smoking a whole hog and need to find....



## nascar_in_tx (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey All,

Been a while since I've posted up here. This past Fourth of July I went to a friends lake house outside of Ft. Worth and we smoked a whole hog, it was great. What was not so great was we pulled it with our bare hands. That was HOT...

At home it's just the wife and I so I never do huge junks of meat, much less whole critters, so it's never been an issue.

We're going back up to our friends for New Years weekend and they have secured another hog and want a repeat performance. All the neighbors and friends will be there (out in the country, so not MANY neighbors..lol)

What I would like to know is where to find A: Bear Claws and B: food safe Rubber Gloves.

I could be off on the name Bear Claws, it's been a while since I've seen a show where anyone has used them, but if that is not the correct name then essentially what I'm looking for is something that we can use to Pull the meat. I know I can use forks, etc.... But I'd like something that makes the process as fast and easy as possible.

Get the food on the serving plates as fast and hot as possible is the idea...Last time was not bad, but it Could be better... :)

Thanks in advance

Eddie


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 19, 2011)

Bear claws are ok. I have a few sets for when we do festivals. The big difference makers are the insulated gloves. We now have a few sets of these and they do a great job in preserving our flesh. http://texasbbqrub.com/bbqgloves.htm

Lowes Home Improvement also has some insulated gloves from Butterball that work well too.


----------



## nascar_in_tx (Dec 19, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> Bear claws are ok. I have a few sets for when we do festivals. The big difference makers are the insulated gloves. We now have a few sets of these and they do a great job in preserving our flesh. http://texasbbqrub.com/bbqgloves.htm
> 
> Lowes Home Improvement also has some insulated gloves from Butterball that work well too.




I'm interested, if I order tonight any idea what the possibility is of having them in Houston Tx 77064 by 12/29?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 19, 2011)

nascar_in_tx said:


> I'm interested, if I order tonight any idea what the possibility is of having them in Houston Tx 77064 by 12/29?
> 
> Thanks for the reply




Since they would be in-state for you, I would imagine it wouldn't take too long. You could always hold off on ordering them and call them tomorrow instead and find out.


----------



## nascar_in_tx (Dec 19, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> Since they would be in-state for you, I would imagine it wouldn't take too long. You could always hold off on ordering them and call them tomorrow instead and find out.




Oh, guess I was not paying close enough attention, thought you were selling them. I will wait and check with them tomorrow, but I like the looks of the gloves and assuming I can get them in time will order them.

Any recommendations on the Bear Claws?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not sure about the bear claws and where to find them but the gloves I do where you can find some. If you have a northern tools they carry some food safe gloves I bought mine there. Heck you might even be able to find some bear claws there to. Theydo have a food section I just have never wanted any bear claws.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 19, 2011)

nascar_in_tx said:


> Oh, guess I was not paying close enough attention, thought you were selling them. I will wait and check with them tomorrow, but I like the looks of the gloves and assuming I can get them in time will order them.
> 
> Any recommendations on the Bear Claws?




I got ours from Amazon.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2011)

Check these out they look pretty good...JJ   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/meatrake-meat-shredding-tool/reviews/4155


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Eddie. Check these out, not sure if it's what you're looking for.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Bear...aws+for+meat&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## sprky (Dec 21, 2011)

I got a pare of claws around here some where I never use them I had better result's with my own hands. I do wear gloves,and I don't pull right out of smoker I let my PP rest first, but its not a whole hog aether


----------

